# Honeymoon Dec 2015



## boomboomman (Aug 4, 2014)

Deciding where to go for your 25th is difficult. Our first was in the Orient. 
I just decided to surprise my wife with Hawaii. but must plan it all before I do. I wish to plan for 2 weeks in December. Christmas and New year weeks.
Will not likely return for 5 - 7 years. We enjoy resort type atmospheres, lots of activity and mayhem. We enjoy great cuisine experiences and would enjoy the Hawaiian food experiences. We enjoy experiencing the primary attractions that a country can offer or in this case Island(s). Resort must be on the beach and multiple food venues and 4* and plus. We always rent a vehicle for duration of the stay, so getting around would not be a problem.
My request of assistance is:
1. Do I do multiple Islands and, if so, which ones?
2. Resort??
3. Must- things to do or see?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2014)

From your ownership list of TSs, it does appear you seem to travel most years for week 51 & 52... my first reaction was, "I sure hope the spouse wants to be away from home at that time of the year!"

There was a very recent thread on doing 1 or 2 islands on an trip ... I think the vote was slightly leading to 1 for a 2 week "relaxing" trip.

I flew from the East Coast of US to Kauai several years ago ... I did 10 days and I think between the jet lag and getting into the island vibe --- I would vote for 1 island - esp Kauai as there us SO much to see and do plus you don't drive around the island - you go RIGHT one day AND then return to the resort. Then your next travel day you go LEFT and back to the resort. And I could easily have explored either the LEFT or RIGHT option for 3 more trips, but the interesting things near the resort (center of island) did not get much exploring and experiencing. The pace is much slower - I don't think I could LIVE year round on Kauai ... I do 4 lane interstate highways, clover leaf interchanges, limited access at 75MPH; not Kauai. I loved the vacation - the year round stress from the "island vibe" would kill me.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2014)

Christmas and New Years are the highest demand weeks of the year in Hawaii, and they rent for a high premium.  It's very unlikely that you could get them as an exchange.  

I suggest that you go to www.redweek.com and look at the Hawaii resorts and see what's available for Christmas and New Years weeks.

If you go 2 weeks earlier, it will be much less expensive for both the rent, and the airfare.

The top resorts in Hawaii are the Westins, Marriotts, and Hiltons, plus there is a new DVC resort on Oahu.  For a large resort experience, in a high quality resort, nothing else is in the same ball park as these 4 systems. 

For a first trip, I'd probably do two weeks on Maui, with a few extra days on Oahu, to see Pearl Harbor, and some of the other historical sites.

It's also possible to visit two other islands from Maui with day trips:  Molokai and Lanai, if you are really dying to see more, without out completely moving.

*Oahu* - Honolulu/Waikiki offers a lot to do and both tourist and historical attractions, but it is a bustling BIG city.  The population of Oahu is greater than all the other islands put together.  Ko'Olina and Aulani are outside the city (good) but also somewhat isolated from things to do.  Oahu is great to visit - once!  
*Marriott's Ko'Olina, Hilton Hawaiian Village, DVC's Aulani*
*
The Big Island (Hawaii) *- The Big Island is bigger than all the islands put together.  It has a lot to see, including the active volcano.  Because it is the newest island, most of the shoreline and island is still rocky lava flow, and there aren't many timeshares on the beach.  It has great snorkeling.  It involves a lot of driving to do it proper. * Hilton's Kings Land*

*Maui *- Maui has the most demand for exchanges and seems to be the "in" place to go (at least right now.)  It has a nice blend of natural and touristy things to do, and the very popular Ka'anapali Beach Area - a huge resort area.  Pros - great beaches.  Cons - it's starting to get too crowded for us.  A big plus is that you can visit 2 nearby islands by ferry or a short flight - Lanai, and Molokai.  
*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, and Westin Ka'anapali*

*Kauai *- Our favorite island.  Kauai is the oldest island so the lava has had the most time to break down and it has beautiful sandy beaches and lush tropical jungles.  Kauai is very rural - small towns and not much in the way of fancy shopping and night clubs.  It's strength is great outdoor activities like snorkeling, hiking, 4WD, and ATV trips.  It's pretty laid back, but does have a mall, major grocery stores, and some good restaurants.  
*Westin Princeville, Marriott's [Kauai Beach] Club, Marriott's Waiohai*


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> *Kauai *- Our favorite island.  Kauai is the oldest island so the lava has had the most time to break down and it has beautiful sandy beaches and lush tropical jungles.  Kauai is very rural - small towns and not much in the way of fancy shopping and night clubs.  It's strength is great outdoor activities like snorkeling, hiking, 4WD, and ATV trips.  It's pretty laid back, but does have a mall, major grocery stores, and some good restaurants.
> *Westin Princeville, Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Marriott's Waiohai*



Since when Marriott's Maui Ocean Club is moved to Kauai? 
In all seriousness, Denise gave you a very good overview. I only want to add that Hilton's Kings Land (and Bay Club) and Westin Princeville are not on the beach, if this is something you are looking for. If you will not return for 5-7 years (as most of the first timers thought), I would like to suggest two islands: Maui and Oahu or Maui and Kauai with a couple of days or a day trip to Oahu.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Since when Marriott's Maui Ocean Club is on Kauai?



It's not???   :rofl:


----------



## boomboomman (Aug 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> From your ownership list of TSs, it does appear you seem to travel most years for week 51 & 52... my first reaction was, "I sure hope the spouse wants to be away from home at that time of the year!"
> 
> There was a very recent thread on doing 1 or 2 islands on an trip ... I think the vote was slightly leading to 1 for a 2 week "relaxing" trip.
> 
> I flew from the East Coast of US to Kauai several years ago ... I did 10 days and I think between the jet lag and getting into the island vibe --- I would vote for 1 island - esp Kauai as there us SO much to see and do plus you don't drive around the island - you go RIGHT one day AND then return to the resort. Then your next travel day you go LEFT and back to the resort. And I could easily have explored either the LEFT or RIGHT option for 3 more trips, but the interesting things near the resort (center of island) did not get much exploring and experiencing. The pace is much slower - I don't think I could LIVE year round on Kauai ... I do 4 lane interstate highways, clover leaf interchanges, limited access at 75MPH; not Kauai. I loved the vacation - the year round stress from the "island vibe" would kill me.



Hello Linda,
Thank you for your reply! I did read the thread about the travel. I'm considering flying in to California a day earlier and then fly to Hawaii the next or next day. Most of our timeshares are always rented, but do go away every xmas and New Year with our 4 kids. This will be the first with out the kids. From your comments I may consider doing daily rentals or look in to scooters(if available). Try Cayman driving, 30 k/h from George town to rum point(approx. 1.25hours) pure torture, as am like you when driving.


----------



## boomboomman (Aug 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Christmas and New Years are the highest demand weeks of the year in Hawaii, and they rent for a high premium.  It's very unlikely that you could get them as an exchange.
> 
> I suggest that you go to www.redweek.com and look at the Hawaii resorts and see what's available for Christmas and New Years weeks.
> 
> ...



Hello Denise,
What do I say, WOW. On the nose. I have been trying to look at so many resorts and found myself overwhelmed with all, not to mention the islands. As I have been leaning more to Maui, Kauai also sounds good. In the end it will come down to the resorts that gives me the WOW! To present to the wife. I will use yours as the kick off point. Thank you


----------



## boomboomman (Aug 4, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Since when Marriott's Maui Ocean Club is moved to Kauai?
> In all seriousness, Denise gave you a very good overview. I only want to add that Hilton's Kings Land (and Bay Club) and Westin Princeville are not on the beach, if this is something you are looking for. If you will not return for 5-7 years (as most of the first timers thought), I would like to suggest two islands: Maui and Oahu or Maui and Kauai with a couple of days or a day trip to Oahu.



Hello Lisa, thank you for the update. Beach is a priority. As mentioned in one of my reply's I am leaning now towards Maui and Kauai. I failed to mention in my response to Denise that the day trips to the islands will be a guarantee( as long as short stints).I will also look into Oahu. Thank you


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2014)

I was going to suggest that spring or fall would have better weather ... but looked at your profile and figured that at least it won't be snowing 

The Hyatt has been listing some promotions.

If we're considering renting and condos there are the
Ka`anapali Ali`i and The Whaler on Ka`anapali beach.
Up a ways is the Hanoua Kai, Ka`anapali Beach Club and the Ka`anapali Shores.

If we toss out economy and switch to hotels ... there are the 
Hyatt, Westin, and Sheraton on Ka`anapali Beach. Not so fancy but most Hawaiian is the Ka`anapali Beach Hotel.

and in Wailea there are WOWers (for many folks), the Grand Wailea, Four Seasons, and the Fairmont Kea Lani. More isolated it the Makena Surf and the Ritz.

On Kauai there is also the Point at Poipu and for a hotel option there is also the Hyatt.



DeniseM said:


> *
> The Big Island (Hawaii) *- The Big Island is bigger than all the  islands put together.  It has a lot to see, including the active  volcano. ...  It involves a lot of driving to do it  proper.



As usual, Denise sums things up well. When for the Big Island she says a lot of driving to do it proper ... she means a LOT of driving. Also to do it proper may require a JEEP.

On our first trip to Waipio Valley, I think it would take more than one hand to count the number of times DW asked "are we there yet?" 

Also it would take more than one hand to count the number of ancient historical sites that have been preserved on the BI. This is one of the things that, for us, gives Maui a big run for its money

But best of all if one is really very specially lucky as we were in Aug. 2008, there are very few places, like one, where you can stand there and watch a hill be born.

On the other hand ... we love Maui. And we've been to Kauai twice and haven't yet discovered a reason not to go back.

One time ... we just put in our exchange requests for all of the places in Hawaii that we would consider staying and just let the computer pick ... and the winners were ... one week Maui Hill, one week Kahana Villas, one week Lawai Beach Club. A great trip, the computer did well.

If you choose two weeks on Maui, you may want to consider a week in South Maui followed by a Week in West Maui. We've done this at least three times and it can be nice to split the time across the two parts of the island to minimize the amount of time spend driving the Pali between Lahaina and the rest of the Island. The traffic on the Pali during rush hour can be really bad. Visiting many of the location s on Maui can be much more convenient with a base in South Maui.

Never mind the ramblings ... we have Island fever  ... but we get it fixed in 72 days 18 hours


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 6, 2014)

The first 2 weeks of December are usually much lower demand and you would probably save $3000-$5000 on the exact same vacation going the first 2 weeks or $1500-2500 if you hold off until the first 2 weeks of January. The savings would be a combo of lodging and airfare.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> The first 2 weeks of December are usually much lower demand and you would probably save $3000-$5000 on the exact same vacation going the first 2 weeks or $1500-2500 if you hold off until the first 2 weeks of January. The savings would be a combo of lodging and airfare.


Another option would be, if you have the time, to add days on both ends of the holiday so that you don't have to buy airfare at the peak pricing. The savings in airfare could cover at least part if not most fo the extra lodging/car.


----------



## boomboomman (Apr 3, 2015)

*update to your comments*

I have booked a schedule for Hawaii for Christmas and New Year. I must also clarify its not honeymoon(only in her mind), its our 25th anniversary. I now need to fill in activities in keeping with Hawaiian spirit and experience. As much as I looked at Kauai, I felt there was more to experience on the other Islands for a first timer. Need now find great Luaus, restaurants(indigenous and some evening attire preferred restaurants), adventures, etc..

5 nights(6 days) Oahu- Honolulu. Waikiki marina resort jeep rented for duration.
Will do a day at Pearl Harbor.
fly to Big Island
8 nights Big Island- Kona coast resort 2. rented mustang
fly to Maui
9 nights Maui - 4 Makena resort(too relax and veg) 5 nights Maui beach vacation club. rented Chrysler 200 for length of stay.
Too consider: excursion to Molokai Island??


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2015)

Hawaii is very casual, except for Oahu, I don't think you will find restaurants where people wear evening attire.  You probably don't want to do multiple luaus - its fun to do one, but they tend to be touristy and expensive.  I would not plan activities for every day.  Plan on relaxing at the resort, beach, or pool every 3rd days or so and you will enjoy your vacation more.
.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2015)

Based on all I've read in this thread, and what I know about Hawaii from all the time I've spent there, my recommendation would be to do this:

Fly into Oahu, and spend a few days in Waikiki, probably either at the Hilton, or renting at one of the fancier hotels. See the "must see" high points of the island, (Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, and so forth), enjoy the hustle & bustle of things there. Get the need for constant activity out of your system a bit.

Then go off to Maui, and spend the rest of your trip relaxing in the resort-oriented Kaanapali area at any of the exceptional 4*-plus places there.  Settle into "Island Time" a bit, and enjoy what Hawaii is - a more laid back experience. There is no need to be on the go every minute of every day.  By the time you leave, you'll be more rested and feel like you've had a better trip than if you fill every minute with high-expectations for something that may not meet your demands.

Because each island has its own appeal, attractions, and ambiance, it's not possible to have a collective vacation experience without exhausting travel to each island.  Better to pick one or two and enjoy it/them, saving the others for a future trip.

If, like most visitors to the Islands, you find there are things you have left undone, you have reason to book your next trip to Hawaii.  And that's how the Islands will hook you - it's not what you do on your first trip, it's what you want to do on your NEXT trip! 

Enjoy yourself, and Happy Anniversary!

Dave


----------



## boomboomman (Apr 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hawaii is very casual, except for Oahu, I don't think you will find restaurants where people wear evening attire.  You probably don't want to do multiple luaus - its fun to do one, but they tend to be touristy and expensive.  I would not plan activities for every day.  Plan on relaxing at the resort, beach, or pool every 3rd days or so and you will enjoy your vacation more.
> .
> 
> Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk



Hello Denise, thank you. I have read the same comments about the luaus and intend to do one possibly on Maui(unless better suggested).Your absolutely right about the attire, I was not sure about Christmas eve and New Years eve. As it is 24 days that we intend to be there and the first 6 in Oahu, I will be trying to do that kind of break up.


----------



## boomboomman (Apr 6, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Based on all I've read in this thread, and what I know about Hawaii from all the time I've spent there, my recommendation would be to do this:
> 
> Fly into Oahu, and spend a few days in Waikiki, probably either at the Hilton, or renting at one of the fancier hotels. See the "must see" high points of the island, (Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, and so forth), enjoy the hustle & bustle of things there. Get the need for constant activity out of your system a bit.
> 
> ...



Hello Dave, the itinerary that I mentioned is all booked. the first 6 days in Oahu is all go-go-go. 9 days in B.I. part relax-part sightsee. 9 days Maui,4 of which are at the Makena. I may have bitten off too much for sight seeing, but can take it day by day. I was even looking at squeezing in Molokai for one day(decided to pass for next trip). thank you for your assistance and your good wishes.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is what we did for our 50th anniversary and loved every minute of the islands.  We live on the East Coast and the flight is very long from here.  We first flew non stop into Vegas and stayed at the South Point Hotel, very close to the airport.  It helps you to get acclimated to the time change. We enjoyed the whole day in Vegas and the next morning we left Las Vegas and flew to Oahu on Hawaiian Air.  We stayed in Oahu 2 nights and rented a convertible while we were there.  First day we toured Pearl Harbor (not to be missed) and the 2nd day we climbed Diamond Head then road up the coast to the North Shore.  These two day in Oahu were awesome but we were happy to leave that island when we did ....... it's just so busy there.  We took the inter-island flight to Maui and stayed at the Westin Ka'anapalli Ocean Resort Villas.  This was a beautiful 5* resort right on the beach.  We went to the Old Lahaina Luau and the show and the food were fabulous.  We also went to see the magic show at Warren & Annabelles that I recommend.  It was great.  From our resort we could walk to Duke's for dinner.  The Road to Hana was a good trip also.  There are so many things to do in Maui and as mentioned before it is getting a bit commercialized but I would not miss it for the world.  Our whole trip lasted two weeks and it was paradise.  Your plans sound like fun but I think if you are that busy and want to take in so much all on one trip you will miss half of the beauty of Hawaii.  Take some time for yourselves and depending on the resort where you stay you may want to spend some time there.  WKORV is a wonderful resort.  Although its a little early, I'd like to wish you and your wife a very ........ HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## zora (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations on your anniversary!  Everyone else is right, when you get to the neighbor islands don't schedule too much. Try to relax. 
If you want a 5* dinner on oahu, take a look at vintage cave ($295/person prix fixe) or la mer at  Halekulani. Both good and both $$$$. 
If you want to try hawaiian food on oahu, have lunch at a hole in the wall, Helena's ( a James beard restaurant) in Kalihi.  If you are a meat eater try the pipikaula.  It's a winner. :whoopie:
When you're on the big island I highly recommend a tour of the Mauna Kea observatories. Don't try to drive yourself, parts of the road are not paved. And don't go if you are prone to altitude sickness. This past December we went w/ Mauna Kea Summit Adventures. Our guide was an astronomy major who also worked part time monitoring the observatory computers. We're hgvc (Hilton) owners and stayed at kings land. 
You and your DW will have a great time. 
Suzanne.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 10, 2015)

With regard to a superb dinner experience on Oahu, I recommend the venerable Hy's Steak House in Waikiki. When you step inside, you feel like you've just stepped back fifty years. The main dining room looks is adorned with rich dark wood paneling, chandeliers, and books on the shelves.

The waitstaff are dressed in white jacket and black tie, and the maitr'e d' is dressed in tuxedo. 

Best of all, the steaks and prime rib are prepared with excellence, the Caesar salad is prepared tableside, and you can even order the classic Cherries Jubilee or Baked Alaska for dessert, finished tableside and served by your waiter.

Not inexpensive, but very memorable.


----------



## boomboomman (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Again, firstly I am not sure if there is away of receiving notice when a reply is posted to a thread. I have been very busy this week and just came on now. I started this in August of last year totally clueless as to what to do
for Hawaii. Between Denise, vacationhopeful , Daventrina and LisaH I was able to start planning the islands and the amount of weeks I would need to explore, enjoy and relax. 8 months later and I am fine tuning the details with sites to visit, restaurants to romanticize and activities that test some limits (I have a great life insurance policy on her :rolle.With these last responses I will be able to refine my plans for each island. I sense a real passion from all, about their Hawaiian experience. I hope too, to come out of this with the same memories and appreciation of Hawaii and all it has to offer(for my sake. she is still upset about me going on a 1 month vacation alone during Xmas and New Years ). I have cut and pasted the last 5 posts to start working on a preliminary itinerary. We will definitely not try surfing, although I do want to see it first hand in the best location(s),best waterfall(s), cliffs... thanks Walnutbaron, zora, gnipgnop, dave and Denise for these posts.


----------



## Alaskaliz (Apr 20, 2015)

Few suggestions for you.  We have been to several luaus over the years on several islands.  I would highly recommend Chiefs luau since you will be stopping in Oahu as a must do.   On Maui for a romantic memorable trip take the full day trip on the Paragon boat to Lanai   book direct on sail maui .com   You will love it, Should see some whales, possible dolphins, very relaxing not crowded boat.  Arrive and get a wonderful lunch packed picnic basket and gear to head to beach.  We have taken the trip 4 times even with kids.    Hope you enjoy.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2015)

il Cappello said:


> Hello Again, firstly I am not sure if there is away of receiving notice when a reply is posted to a thread. I have been very busy this week and just came on now. I started this in August of last year totally clueless as to what to do
> for Hawaii. Between Denise, vacationhopeful , Daventrina and LisaH I was able to start planning the islands and the amount of weeks I would need to explore, enjoy and relax. 8 months later and I am fine tuning the details with sites to visit, restaurants to romanticize and activities that test some limits (I have a great life insurance policy on her :rolle.With these last responses I will be able to refine my plans for each island. I sense a real passion from all, about their Hawaiian experience. I hope too, to come out of this with the same memories and appreciation of Hawaii and all it has to offer(for my sake. she is still upset about me going on a 1 month vacation alone during Xmas and New Years ). I have cut and pasted the last 5 posts to start working on a preliminary itinerary. We will definitely not try surfing, although I do want to see it first hand in the best location(s),best waterfall(s), cliffs... thanks Walnutbaron, zora, gnipgnop, dave and Denise for these posts.


I am gong to Hawaii in 2017, enjoy reading your plans....

At the top of this thread( not the page) is a tab that says "thread tools?"  
Click on it and you can subscribe to the thread via email and choose instant notification, daily or weekly.  You can also email the link to the entire thread to yourself.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't believe that I saw the "Road to Hana" listed and that is a must do trip but will take most of the day so you need to start very early.  Also the drive to the Haleakala Crater is a beautiful trip.  You drive from sea level to over 10,000 ft in about 38 miles but the road is good so not hard to do.

Many people take a tour to see the sunrise at the crater and cycle down and that is "paying attention to the road" instead of seeing the beautiful scenery, IMO.  We took the ride down instead but they pick you up in the middle of the night.  We mostly go during the day now and have seen the sunset on our way down but we did it earlier this year so were back before it was dark.

Makena Beach is a natural beach with no hotels or structures at all and we love the drive to Peruse Bay through a lava flow.  The locals love to snorkel there but it is very remote and hard to get in the ocean because of the sharp lava rocks.  We have done it once a few years ago and we saw more reef fish there than at Black Rock.  There is also a protected bay near Napili but the name escapes me now.  We snorkeled several times there and saw many reef fish and big fish too.

Star gazing is well worth it too on the Big Island as someone recommended already.  We did it twice and there was even snow on the top of Mauna Kea two years on a row and we saw locals skiing when we were there during the spring.  I couldn't believe it but saw it with my own eyes.

Each island is so different and you'll want to come back most likely to one of the islands and stay there longer.  I love the Hawaiian music and the Hula dance and the beautiful flowers and lush foliage.  It is Paradise to us and it is hard to say which island we like best of all because we like them all!

We found the Bishop Museum and Planetarium and the Iolani Palace very interesting to visit but go and walk on the famous Waikiki Beach too and have a sunset drink and enjoy the nightlife too.

Since you have a car, drive around the island and you'll see some beautiful beaches and big waves. We like the Polynesian Cultural Center and especially the evening show.  It is still the same one from what we heard and it was fantastic.

Planning is half the fun but when you go back you will plan less and leave it more by chance which is much more relaxing.

Enjoy your anniversary there.  We are there every year for our anniversary because it falls during our fixed week timeshare period we own in Maui.  Celebrate it at Mama's Fish House if you happen to be in Maui or at Merriman's in Kapalua.  It would be at the Halekulani for us if we were staying in Waikiki Beach.  It is a most romantic place but the other two are too and the dining is very good too.


----------

